# July 2009 DC Meet at Reston, VA



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is the new thread for us to keep our plans and expected attendance records (he he) for the next meet.
In Reston,  VA on July 14th.
And afterwards we can post the photos here.

Just sayin....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff. . .  .might want to modify the thread title to include "DC area" or "Northern VA"  . . . . I don't know if there's more than one "Reston" in the country, but it's possible. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm back from my sojourn to the not-frozen-at-all-but-hotter-than-


Spoiler



hell


-North and I'm putting together the cell phone number list, and I have

DebbiM, DRenee, Geoff and Susan in VA and of course, my own.

Anyone else want to PM me their cell phone number? This is not a requirement, but might be useful if we're trying to locate each other that day! If I've missed anyone, please resend because I've apparently deleted it by accident!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You should have mine. . . .though I won't be around that day as I'll be in Kentucky. . . .hmmmm. . . .maybe I can call in and you can ignore me.  

Seriously, though. . . .have fun. . . .I'll catch then next one. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll have time that day, and wanted to offer a ride to & from the meet to anyone who's reasonably close (as in, not Baltimore) and has no transportation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You should have mine. . . .though I won't be around that day as I'll be in Kentucky. . . .hmmmm. . . .maybe I can call in and you can ignore me.
> 
> Seriously, though. . . .have fun. . . .I'll catch then next one. . . . .


Yep, have yours!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The list last time we counted noses was:
ProfCrash
Susan
Me
Betsy
Ravenclawprefect
Deb
Harvey (maybe)
Heather (?)
tessa
Maybe Mike if things work out.
Of course anyone and everyone is welcome.
If you want to PM your cell phone numbers to Betsy for coordination, that would be helpful.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Unfortunately you'll have to uncount my nose.  Things have changed and I'm not going to be able to make it.  I'm not hoping for the September meeting.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Unfortunately you'll have to uncount my nose. Things have changed and I'm not going to be able to make it. I'm not hoping for the September meeting.
> deb


DRenee, not this month and not September either? Is everything ok?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I sent in my cell number! Do we have a specific place in town center we are meeting?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I totally missed this thread. I sent my phone number. 

Drenee: I hope that everything is ok. 

In an attempt to make the initial meeting place a bit more specific I am going to suggest that we meet at the Ice Rink and William and Sonoma. That is a a specific corner and should prevent people from being staggered around the ice rink. (grins)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

ProfCrash,
Thanks for suggesting a more specific location.
Most of us can find that, I am sure - but we would not have been able to suggest one ourselves.

All - keep the 14th on your calendar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I totally missed this thread. I sent my phone number.
> 
> Drenee: I hope that everything is ok.
> 
> In an attempt to make the initial meeting place a bit more specific I am going to suggest that we meet at the Ice Rink and William and Sonoma. That is a a specific corner and should prevent people from being staggered around the ice rink. (grins)


Works for me! I will send out the phone list in a couple of days.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

How do we advertise the meeting to people who might not check the Not Quite Kindle boards?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy,
Do you think Harvey would want to put this in the blog as a "coming attractions"?
maybe the upcoming NYC meet also?

Or should we start a new thread - perhaps a sticky thread with the upcoming dates?
I think that if "we" promote these meets they will become a bigger thing all around the country.

Just sayin......


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Good idea, Geoff - - I can add a blog post about that. 

Wish I could be in Reston for this one!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan, sorry about my post. I meant to say now hoping for September. Sorry about that.

I am having some medical problems. Not really sure what yet, but my blood tests suggest I'm bleeding internally. More blood work and tests scheduled.

Can't wait to see the pics from your meeting. Have fun. I'm sorry I have to miss it.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

drenee said:


> Susan, sorry about my post. I meant to say now hoping for September. Sorry about that.
> 
> I am having some medical problems. Not really sure what yet, but my blood tests suggest I'm bleeding internally. More blood work and tests scheduled.
> 
> ...


Get better soon. Take good care of yourself!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, blogged this thread tonight. Have fun at the meet-up!! - Harvey.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Harvey,
Advertising always helps.
We would like to see some of the lurkers (non registered readers of KindleBoards) join us too. This is a good opportunity for people who think they might want a Kindle to see them "in the wild".

Just sayin.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'll be there or not (I'm trying though!) It's pretty far for me. If I do come, all the BRATs will be along as well (don't worry, they're pretty well behaved in public. It's only at home they are monsters)

I won't have my Kindle to show off, but I can ooh and ahh over everyone else's. (And if anybody coming has a DX, I would love to see it!)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I had a thought and wanted the groups opinion.
Should I post this event over on the Amazon forum?

Do we want the meets open to the complete Kindle world?
Or just KB land?

Just askin.......


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Lets just leave it here. I am afraid who might come from the Amazon world.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I has some of the same worries.
And I think it should only take one no vote to veto the idea.
I would not want anyone feeling uncomfortable.
Some of us have still never met each other.
Others because we did it once feel better about the meets.

So idea tabled.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I wouldn't say I feel uncomfortable. We are meeting in a public place. I just don't "know" the people there and I "know" the folks on this board. And I have a decent size list of people I have placed on ignore over there for good reason. There is no one on this site that I feel like I would need to ignore if there was an ignore button.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I won't be able to make it. . .but I would agree that it's probably best to keep it a "KindleBoards" event.

You all have fun and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think at this point we still should be Kboard only.  Ann and I met today for lunch as we were both out doing errands and she won't be able to be there next week.  I love her DX.  (Note I didn't say I want a DX, just that I love HER DX.  )

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure you want one. . . .you could put your Finland itinerary on it.  

I'm sorry I'm going to miss you all. . . .especially the BRATs    But my music camp will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

So when is the meet in Columbia?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sure you want one. . . .you could put your Finland itinerary on it.


But I won't be able to jam it in my back pocket. There's still a use for paper. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's kind of late... and I'm sleepy... so maybe I'm missing it... but I can't find a TIME given anywhere in this thread. We have a specific meeting point now, but what _time_ on Tuesday??


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

11:30?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That's the time I remembered.
I guess I forgot to bring it over from the prior thread with us.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Just over 24 hours! It is going to be 11:30 am, correct? Looks like it should be a nice day.

Parking is kinda hard on the street but there are several parking garages nearby (free ones) I need to remember to tell DH to drive the van tomorrow since my van won't fit in the parking garage. Of course, if he is not working in Reston tomorrow, I am out of luck and will have to park on the other side of Town Center in a parking lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, time got away from me.  I'll send the phone numbers out this morning!  If you haven't sent me your cell phone numbers, do so today!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There are a lot of parking garages for people to use. I think there are something like 6 or 7 garages. See ya tomorrow at 11:30


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Plus there are parking lots.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I've sent a PM with phone numbers for the following people:

Susan in VA
GeoffThomas
Debbi M
Heather(luvmy4brats)
ProfCrash
Ravenclawprefect
Tessa
Betsy

If you sent me a phone number and you're not on this list, let me know.  If you're on the list, but didn't get the PM or I managed to copy and paste wrong, let me know!  If you haven't sent me a phone number yet but want to, PM me!

See ya tomorrow!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ready to execute.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking forward to it!

Got back on Sunday evening from a weekend away, and was looking forward to a nice quiet hour or two catching up on KB...  and then the frame of my glasses broke!  I can see close-up (and read) and I can drive, but the middle distance of a computer monitor is very difficult right now.  It will be a few days until I get new ones and can comfortably catch up without squinting, so meanwhile I'm glad I can get an in-person KB fix


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am going to leave in just under an hour to go meet up with people.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am taking off in 30 minutes.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow - I just saw this thread (Tuesday at 10:52 lol). I live in Sterling and would have loved to come. Hope you guys will post about it.

btw - Where's there an ice rink near a Williams Sonoma in Reston?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The William Sanoma is by across from Clydes. The Ice Rink is between the two. Right now the Ice Rink is the concert venue.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, the ice skating rink is only there in the winter. The rest of the year, it is a pavilion.

Too bad you can't make it. Still, there will be more meet ups in the area since there are several of us in this area.

Okay, I am out the door...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I am the first back from the meeting. I didn't have a camera so someone else will have to post the pics.

First: A big thank you to everyone who was willing to come out this way. It was great meeting everyone and I know several folks took a decent chunk of time from work to come. I appreciate the effort and the thought. 

Second: luv's kids are some of the best behaved kids I have seen. It is cool that she was willing to travel two hours to come to the meeting. Talk about dedication.

And the rest: It was great meeting everyone. Betsy's quilts are amazing. She showed us three that she had made. The fish one is really, really spectacular. Oberon should have picked up the check, everyone had Oberon covers. luv brought the two K2 covers she has. There was one Medge, poor thing looked lonely. Susan has great taste and has the Sky Dragon in Red for her K2. We were able to look at the two Dragon covers and see the differences. It looks like the plate for the K1 cover is a bit smaller then the plate for the K2 cover. Geoff had the wave cover he bought from Kathy. It is being wellc cared for. 

I look forward to the next meeting. It is always nice to put names to faces. I promise not to discuss how to beat up Italian men behaving badly on the subway next time.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> someone else will have to post the pics.


I didn't get very many, but I'll post what I can tonight. Waiting for a call about an optometrist's appointment at the moment, so I'm not going to get into it now.



ProfCrash said:


> First: A big thank you to everyone who was willing to come out this way.


With a sizable metropolitan area, it only makes sense to have meetings in different places to make sure that there'll be something convenient to everyone eventually. Next stop: Columbia!



ProfCrash said:


> Second: luv's kids are some of the best behaved kids I have seen.
> 
> Betsy's quilts are amazing.


Agreed on both counts! Having seen pictures of some of Betsy's quits, it was great to see the 3-D effect (especially those fish!), and I have to say I was wary of anyone bringing children to a meet-and-greet but the BRATs are well-behaved and delightful kids. Whatever you're doing, Luv, keep it up!



ProfCrash said:


> Susan has great taste and has the Sky Dragon in Red for her K2.


For those who missed it, ProfCrash has the same cover. 



ProfCrash said:


> I promise not to discuss how to beat up Italian men behaving badly on the subway next time.


But that was a public service....  (both explaining how, and doing it in the first place!)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking of you all at 11:30.  It sounds like you had a good time.

Pictures please.  
deb


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Yes, there was much Oberon love at the Kindle Meet Up. We had 6 people (and 4 brats), 5 Kindles (2 KK, 3K2 I think), 1 nekkid KK, 4 with DecalGirl and 7 Oberon covers. Yes, only 5 Kindles present and 7 Oberon covers  There was also a M-Edge cover represented. Here is a pictures of all the Kindles and covers leaning up against the wall.
There were also Bella Borsa bags represented. All the enables in the accessories thread would be so proud. You can also see the differences in the purple covers, I like the older, lighter version better.

It was great meeting everyone!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I enjoyed the get together today very much and so did the kiddos! It was nice seeing some of you again and meeting the others for the first time. Betsy, your quilts are beautiful! I'm so glad you accidentally brought the one of your Mom and the fish one is amazing!

So the thorazine I put in their milk this morning worked...I'll remember that! LOL! Actually, they are pretty good kids. They got the play their Nintendos today at the restaurant so they were happy. Those are usually only for playing in the car. Except for Brayden,who gets to play his when he's wearing his eye patch.. (he's legally blind in his left eye and is stuck wearing a patch over his good eye for 4 hours a day to strengthen his bad eye. His ophthalmologist actually told me he NEEDED to play the Mintendo, Brayden was thrilled to hear that!)

The drive out wasn't that bad. You've got to remember, I drive an hour each way to work and about 40 minutes to get to the grocery store, so we're really used to driving. Just throw Harry Potter on and we're good.

I did stop at the apple store on the way home and there was nothing wrong with my phone at all. Brayden just discovered one of the new features on the new iPhone that I didn't know about (or how to get out of it). All I need to do was tap the screen twice with 3 fingers. I was seriously freaking over it!

It was fun and I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

First time I have ever looked at the OT board and missed the meeting by less than 12 hours... Sorry I missed it, I am in Falls Church.  

Keep me posted on the next one, I will try to make it - that is, if you allow non-Oberon folks into the group!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

gstreez said:


> First time I have ever looked at the OT board and missed the meeting by less than 12 hours... Sorry I missed it, I am in Falls Church.
> 
> Keep me posted on the next one, I will try to make it - that is, if you allow non-Oberon folks into the group!


We do. Luv brings extra Oberon's for anyone who has an inappropriately attired Kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, here ya go:









Heather and two of the BRATs









Geoff









ProfCrash
(Strangely, when DD was looking over my shoulder at these photos, she thought this one was an older picture of ME. I think ten years ago I might have looked a bit like ProfCrash does now... )









Ravenclawprefect


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> We do. Luv brings extra Oberon's for anyone who has an inappropriately attired Kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And of course, not forgetting the "hat lady"...









Betsy, being shy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, no, that's my actual photo. Here's a self portrait I did for my critique group:









Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, no, that's my actual photo. Here's a self portrait I did for my critique group:


LOL!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Betsy was trying to hide the fact that she forgot her hat!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There is plenty of time for more posts to this thread.
Including any more pics that were taken that can be shared.

Just a quick reminder that we have already agreed that the next meet will be in Columbia, Maryland in September.  There is plenty of time to select a date and time and exact location, although I seem to recall that the general concensus was that Columbia Mall would be the easiest for those unfamiliar with the area to find.

And one of the thought that crept in was the concept of a "national meet" sometime in the future.  After NY gets their meet and perhaps Dallas area has one and who else

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like you all had fun. . . .I'm sorry to have missed it. . . .but I'm having fun here.    I'll be looking forward to September!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like a great successful meet. I love all the pics!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok.
Start giving me some suggestions for date.
I assume that the week before Labor Day is no good because of people getting kids ready to go back to school or getting them adjusted to the first few days of it.  LDay is the 7th. Monday.  I am also (I hope not incorrectly) assuming that the week of the 7th is also bad.
So the week of 9/14 through 9/18 looks possible?
And the 1-4 time frame for starters?

Give me some early feedback here and I will start a new thread with a vote, once we get some dates to vote on suggested.

Just organizin.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

the 17th would work for me.  For now, that is.  Hopefully nothing else will be added to that week.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Your proposed time frame sounds good. . . .why don't you pick a few days and do a poll (start a new thread) like we did the one other time?


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Would this be on a weekend?  Might be difficult to take off of work.


----------

